# lack of bender?



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Are those 2 connectors?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What's in the pipe? I tried to blow the picture up, and couldn't tell. If it's something like a GEC from a transformer, and those fittings on the EMT are the bonding type that grab the bare wire, that might be an okay install. Still looks stupid.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> What's in the pipe? I tried to blow the picture up, and couldn't tell. If it's something like a GEC from a transformer, and those fittings on the EMT are the bonding type that grab the bare wire, that might be an okay install. Still looks stupid.


Its either fire alarm. Regular alarm
All their transformer stuff is outside
The fittings are set screw couplings. Would of taken all of about 5 mind to make it right. In a fire station btw. Almost brand new. And our tax dollars paid for that crappy install


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

socalelect said:


> Its either fire alarm. Regular alarm
> All their transformer stuff is outside
> The fittings are set screw couplings. Would of taken all of about 5 mind to make it right. In a fire station btw. Almost brand new. And our tax dollars paid for that crappy install


Im glad it was your tax dollars and not mine. :jester:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

socalelect said:


> Its either fire alarm. Regular alarm
> All their transformer stuff is outside
> The fittings are set screw couplings. Would of taken all of about 5 mind to make it right. In a fire station btw. Almost brand new. And our tax dollars paid for that crappy install


I hope you pointed out that crap to them. No reason for that except stupid technician and even stupider project manager. My guy would be on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> I hope you pointed out that crap to them. No reason for that except stupid technician and even stupider project manager. My guy would be on that in a heartbeat.


Well it would be futile at this point this was completed a year or so ago


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Where is the kid with the Shultz picture saying "I see Nothing!"


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

I think they probably had a bender, they just didn't know how to use it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Those conduits in front are sitting on 1⅝" strut but for some reason they couldn't sneak a piece of 3/4" behind them?

-John


----------

